# One Poljot



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

*Which do you prefer?*​
On tan Ostrich Leather, with deployant clasp.850.00%On black calf leather, with steel buckle.212.50%On steel oyster" bracelet.637.50%


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

1. Black leather.









2. Tan leather.









3. Steel bracelet.









Day off today, so messing about with watches. I won't say which look I prefer yet, cos it will be interesting for me to see if my choice coincides with your views.









I'm wearing my preferred choice right now by the way - but I think I'll have to hold off posting in the "Friday" watch slot, otherwise that will be too much of a giveaway.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Actually none of the 3 choices.

I would choose a dark brown leather strap and buckle (hate deployment on non bracelet)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I love those Tan straps, Ive got loads


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Steel bracelet
















I`m a veggie what do you expect me to say























I would have posted this earlier but NTL were being shall we say difficult


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I would have posted this earlier but NTL were being shall we say difficult
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here too Mac


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

That;s why I ditched NTL a couple of years back now - absolute "tosh!" (self censored by ESL, it was much firmer language







)

Moved to a "REAL" broadband provider now. From what I hear since I left, NTL have still not got their act together or sorted out their abysmal customer service problems. Good riddance to em I say.









Anyway, thanks for the comments lads: I quite like the tan ostrich's as well, I think they are great for the cash, and on the steel it looks OK as well. Black leather always seems to go well on a steel chrono too.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I love those Tan straps, Ive got loads


Me too, Tan is just the best, anyone know where I can get extra long straps? normal ones are usually too short...lost count of the number of straps that I have to waer on the last/first? hole

Roger


----------

